# anybody using the new hikari bio gold+ with superior growth



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

is anybody using the new hikari bio gold+ with superior growth, well its new to me


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

i bought it but i think it is too big for my 2" caribe i crushed it and they still wont take it......so i am not sure but i spent 20 bucks on it......


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Haven't seen it. I'd like to take a look next time I'm out though.

I assume it's pellets? How big? Do they come in different sizes like the other Hikari pellets? My little guy has just started eating the same medium sized pellets as my big guy does.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

i've had a bag for a while now. haven't noticed superior growth or extreme color as the pkg claims, although i don't feed it exclusively.my 5"-6" reds eat it. 1 of my rhoms eats it (reluctantly) never tried with the other one. my manny eats it (i think) and the purple sanchezi won't touch it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

SVTPiranha said:


> Haven't seen it. I'd like to take a look next time I'm out though.
> 
> I assume it's pellets? How big? Do they come in different sizes like the other Hikari pellets? My little guy has just started eating the same medium sized pellets as my big guy does.


Sorry this is my first comment not sure if I am doing this right but the bio gold only comes in two sizes the largest size being the medium. I know it doesnt come in a larger size then medium but it does come in the mini size. I had a bag laying around so i ran and checked it really quick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

AS fan said:


> Haven't seen it. I'd like to take a look next time I'm out though.
> 
> I assume it's pellets? How big? Do they come in different sizes like the other Hikari pellets? My little guy has just started eating the same medium sized pellets as my big guy does.


Sorry this is my first comment not sure if I am doing this right but the bio gold only comes in two sizes the largest size being the medium. I know it doesnt come in a larger size then medium but it does come in the mini size. I had a bag laying around so i ran and checked it really quick.
[/quote]
um is this it? pellets , if so it works pretty good, i seems like it has been helping the color and growth of my fish.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Wittlestguy said:


> Haven't seen it. I'd like to take a look next time I'm out though.
> 
> I assume it's pellets? How big? Do they come in different sizes like the other Hikari pellets? My little guy has just started eating the same medium sized pellets as my big guy does.


Sorry this is my first comment not sure if I am doing this right but the bio gold only comes in two sizes the largest size being the medium. I know it doesnt come in a larger size then medium but it does come in the mini size. I had a bag laying around so i ran and checked it really quick.
[/quote]
um is this it? pellets , if so it works pretty good, i seems like it has been helping the color and growth of my fish.
[/quote]

Yes, thats the stuff we are talking about.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i've been using it for a long time now, i like the results, i noticed a difference in color over other pellets i've used in the past.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

my rb's wnt touch it. they eat they egular pellets but for what ever reason they wont eat these.


----------

